# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Pluteus cervinus

## Azuer

Para identificar correctamente la mayoría de las setas, a menudo hay que recurrir a la ayuda del microscopio. Por eso, si os parece bien, además de las fotos macro de los ejemplares en su hábitat, en algunos casos las acompañaré también de microfotografías para completar la ficha de identificación de cada especie.

Sé que Francisco dispone de microscopio. El resto no lo sé, pero si tenéis oportunidad y os gusta la micología os animo a que paséis las setas por el micro. Además de constituir una ayuda inestimable para identificar correctamente las diferentes especies, os sumergiréis en un mundo apasionante por su belleza.

Os subo fotos de _Pluteus cervinus_ (también lo podéis encontrar como _P. atricapillus_ o _P. curtisii_). Puede fructificar durante todo el año si las condiciones son favorables, pero es más frecuente en otoño y/o primavera. Suele crecer de modo solitario o en grupos de escaso número de ejemplares sobre madera muerta, en tocones o, más raramente, en el suelo (posiblemente asociado a madera enterrada), normalmente de árboles planifolios.

 

El sombrero al principio es campanulado, luego convexo y al final aplanado. La superficie es lisa y brillante (aunque nunca viscosa), algo arrugada en el centro, de colores pardos (pardo cervuno, pardo rojizo o pardo negruzco) con fibrillas innatas dispuestas radialmente



El pie es cilíndrico o ligeramente ensanchado hacia la base, macizo, blanquecino, de aspecto nacarado brillante y recorrido longitudinalmente por fibrillas de color pardo. Las láminas, bastante apretadas, al principio son de color blanquecino, luego al madurar las esporas toman un color rosado.



Las *esporas* son lisas, anchamente elipsoidales o subglobosas, de color rosado en masa, sin poro germinativo



Las esporas se forman en las láminas en unas células llamadas *basidios*.
Además de los basidios, a menudo se encuentran unas llamativas células estériles (que no producen esporas) y que sobresalen de los basidios. Se trata de los *cistidios*. La forma y localización de éstos constituye un rasgo específico diferencial muy útil para identificar especies. Si estos cistidios se localizan en la arista de las láminas se llaman *queilocistidios*, y si se localizan en las caras laterales se denominan *pleurocistidios*.

Pues bien, en _Pluteus cervinus_ los queilocistidios tienen forma claviforme, de paredes delgadas y son hialinos, es decir, no tienen pigmentos (el color rojo que véis en las fotos es un colorante que se usa en micología precisamente para visualizar esas estructuras y que se llama Rojo Congo)

Queilocistidios claviformes:





Los pleurocistidios en esta especie son muy abundantes y llamativos, fusiformes, de paredes engrosadas y coronados apicalmente por 2-4 prolongaciones a modo de gancho o espinas:










Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-nov-2015),HUESITO (14-nov-2015),JMTrigos (14-nov-2015),Los terrines (14-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (14-nov-2015),perdiguera (14-nov-2015),termopar (14-nov-2015),willi (16-nov-2015)

----------

